# is this how a two-headed tadpole starts out?



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

The eggs in question are connected inside of one egg sac. Is this where two-headed/siamese tadpoles come from, or is there a chance they will split? Identical twins maybe?  (I'm guessing not...)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I would imagine there may be different ways for it to start, but my Zaparos from years ago, used to throw a 2 headed tadpole every few batches. They looked like a normal egg to the naked eye until they began developing.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Very interesting, I would bet if they dont split it will be more likely conjoint twins over two headed. I have no clue but would love to see how it develops


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

by the look of the egg, i would guess a dizygotic twin egg

james


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

I think this should answer your question. Both of the eggs in question morphed out with their own distinct patterns, not identical.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/45125-fraternal-tadpoles.html


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

After I got back to the apartment after reading this thread last weekend, I noticed this in one of my clutches of azureus I'd pulled last Friday.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Anybody ever seen a three headed tadpole? My Zapps threw one, once. It only lived about a week. That would have been too cool if it had morphed out into a three headed Zaparo! Of course, then there would be the concern of getting their tongues all tangled together when hunting the same fly!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

X-Frogs!


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ive had it when the eggs are conjoined but normaly one of the 2 dies and it all molds over


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

leuc11 said:


> Ive had it when the eggs are conjoined but normaly one of the 2 dies and it all molds over


This is what ended up happening, they both molded over and the others hatched out. I'll update if another clutch like this is laid.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Too bad Teddy, I want to see somebody morph out a two headed frog someday. If you pull it off, you have to name him Zaphod Beeblebrox!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> Anybody ever seen a three headed tadpole? My Zapps threw one, once. It only lived about a week. That would have been too cool if it had morphed out into a three headed Zaparo! Of course, then there would be the concern of getting their tongues all tangled together when hunting the same fly!


You can see an artist's rendition of a three headed toad here 



 
Ed


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

I've had very similar eggs show up from time to time. For me, what looked to be 2 joined eggs turned out to be 2 eggs/embryos separated by a very thin membrane. The membrane became more visible as the eggs developed.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

exactly. a 2 headed tadpole would start life as ONE egg which would split incompletely. of course this would happen early on in the egg's development, but i would imagine it would be rather apparent to the naked eye upon close examination. what you and the OP have are the frog equivalent of fraternal twins, where 2 separate eggs are produced together.

james


----------

